# 2016 Cold Smoke Cheese



## hoity toit (Dec 13, 2016)

Just wanted to upload a few pictures of the cold smoke of cheese I did this past week when the temperature was low 30's. Used cheddar, pepper jack, habanero jack, and swiss. Light smoke with NO HEAT - just whispy smoldering smoke from Todds little gadget as he calls it,  3 times for 3 hrs each with a rest in between. One of our sponsors (Lisa from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited) sold me the nice Gold bags to do the packaging with. Merry Christmas Y'all,........enjoy the photos.













IMG_5592.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 13, 2016


















IMG_5595.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 13, 2016


















IMG_5596.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 13, 2016


















IMG_5597.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 13, 2016


















IMG_5600.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 13, 2016


















100_3180.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 13, 2016


















100_3181.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 13, 2016


















IMG_5603.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 13, 2016


















IMG_5604.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 13, 2016


----------



## tropics (Dec 13, 2016)

I hope you have my address right. They took on some nice color

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice cheese smoke!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2016)

HT

Good looking cheese.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2016)

Great looking cheese HT!

This must be cheese week!

Point!

Al


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 14, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking cheese HT!
> 
> This must be cheese week!
> 
> ...


thanks Al


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 17, 2016)

Great Looking Cheese HT. those bags are a nice touch...looks to be that i should give Lisa a shout as well.

Tom


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks great HT, I like the fancy gold bags, I have been using them too.

Nice job on the cheese.


----------

